

ShowHN: SnapTalk, "Voice Texting" made easy - rajeevpra

Send short voice messages to anyone in your contact with the press of a button. Press mic, speak and release; message sent!
We always found texting to be too much work so in a way we invented &quot;Voice Texting&quot;. And to keep the app intuitive and clean, we focus only on voice. Its available on iPhone, Android and Windows phone. visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getsnaptalk.com for more.
======
infinii
As others have mentioned, there's nothing new about voice texting. Other
platforms such as WeChat have hundreds of millions of users already. The only
differentiating thing you have is the ability to send to non app users (which
you mention in reply to others). So why isn't your single differentiating
feature, mentioned in the OP or your website?

~~~
rajeevpra
We are also counting on ease of use which enable single touch from all of
screens, you must have noticed microphone icon everywhere if you have
downloaded the app. Having said that its a good suggestion and we can
definitely call it out on our website. Thanks!

------
amarcus
Viber does the same thing and also has all the texting features etc...

Not saying anything is wrong with your platform but, what's the reason for me
to switch? Can I send voice messages to those that aren't using your app? Or
do I need have all my contacts download your application before I can use it
to communicate with them.

~~~
rajeevpra
Yes you can send messages to friends who are not App users.

------
anthony_franco
I use Voxer all the time. How does this compare? What would be one reason to
switch?

~~~
rajeevpra
I would say ease of use and the fact that you can send messages to non users.

~~~
anthony_franco
Okay I overlooked the fact that you can message non users. Now I see how it
can be useful.

